# Kaufberatung



## Silvie (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo...ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe...ich bin totaler Anfänger und suche ein geeignetes Fahrrad...ich wohne sehr ländlich...fahre viel Schotterwege, Radwege und auch mal im Wald, ...weniger Straße.
Der Fahrradmarkt ist sehr unübersichtlich...welche Marken könnt ihr empfehlen...möchte bismax.800€ ausgeben. Ich bin 175 cm groß.Lg Silvie


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2016)

Hi,
Marken sind da erstmal zweitrangig. Wichtig ist das Ausprobieren, sprich draufsetzen, erstmal ne Runde im Hof drehen ob's so taugt, danach dann mal ne längere Testfahrt für Strecken, wie du sie mit dem Bike fahren willst. Für 800€ wirst du neu fast nur im Hardtail-Bereich was finden, gebraucht könntest du auch ein Fully finden, aber da ist natürlich vorher wichtig zu wissen, was für ein Bike du haben willst und es möglichst testen (und vergleichen) kannst.
Du schriebst, du bist aus dem Raum NM und R. In NM ist zum Beispiel der Sport and More, wo man gegen ne kleine Leihgebühr die Räder auf ner geführten Tour (samstags) auch im Gelände testen kann.
In Hersbruck gibt es meines Wissens ebenfalls nen Bikeladen, der regelmäßig Testfahrten macht.
Wenn du mit Schotterwegen eher sowas wie Kanal meinst, solche Wege den Hauptteil bilden und du keine anderen Ambitionen hast, muss es auch nicht unbedingt ein MTB sein...
Wichtig ist, dass du dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlst. Ausstattungskomponenten wie Bremsen etc sind erstmal zweitrangig, die kann man später auch aufrüsten - den Rahmen und die Sitzposition kann man nur begrenzt mit anderen anderen Teilen beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2016)

Du hast im Vorstellungs Thread geschrieben: Neumarkt/Regensburg: in dem Preissegment ware wirklich der Stadler eine gute Anlaufstation, dort kannst Du auch Probefahren, haben z.b. Bulls Hardtails da


----------



## Silvie (16. Juni 2016)

beim Stadler war ich schon...leider war da mit Beratung nix..und der “Berater" konnte mir in dem Preissegment nur 2 Räder anbieten. Ich bin enttäuscht. lg


----------



## Silvie (16. Juni 2016)

Also mit Schotterwegen meine ich hauptsächlich im Wald und zwischen den Feldern...Kanal ist bei mir nicht...und die sind meistens in keinem guten Zustand...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2016)

Stadler kann man bei uns wirklich vergessen. Die wollten mir damals, als ich mal noch nach "Ladies-Bikes" geschaut hab sagen, dass sie (laut Computer) das Rad nicht dahatten - standen dabei direkt neben dem gesuchten Modell... 
Ok, dann gibt das MTB zumindest ein bisschen Comfort. Hardtails der Einstiegsklasse kriegst du bei vielen Händlern von verschiedenen Marken. Einfach bissl Zeit nehmen und mal hier und mal dort fragen.
Wo etwas genauer wohnst du? Dann könnt ich dir vielleicht noch ein zwei andere Läden sagen.


----------



## Silvie (16. Juni 2016)

Ich wohne in Velburg...mir wurde Sport and More empfohlen in Neumarkt...soll die beste Beratung haben...allerdings wollte ich mich vorinformieren..will mir ja auch nix aufschwatzen lassen...was für Bikes fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2016)

Silvie schrieb:


> ...was für Bikes fahrt ihr denn so?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-doch-mal-eure-raeder.465350/
hier haben einige ihre Räder gezeigt: 85 Seiten Lesestoff 
Also im Grunde sehr unterschiedliche, von Racefeile bis Downhill alles dabei


----------



## Silvie (16. Juni 2016)

was haltet ihr von Specialized jett m4 29 zoll? hab ich ein gebrauchtes gesehen...


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Juni 2016)

... in Ebay Kleinanzeigen?
Wie dir bereits empfohlen wurde, unbedingt probefahren!
Ansonsten ist Specialized von der Ausstattung her überteuert.
Aber vielleicht helfen dir die Damen hier weiter.


----------



## Silvie (18. Juni 2016)

ja ebay kleinanzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn du das bei Rgb meinst:
a) Jett gab's laut Bike-Archiv auf der Specialized-Seite nur noch in der 2013-Reihe, nicht mehr seit 2014. Dementsprechend ist es schon 3 Jahre alt (Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass Specialized recht bald die 2017er Modelle rausbringen wird, könnt man sogar schon von 4 Jahren sprechen). Listenpreis damals war 1199,00€. Ausgehend von einem Preisverfalls von 30% im ersten Jahr und 10% in den weiteren Jahren wäre der Preis jetzt bei ca.680 €. Wenn das Bike wirklich nur rumstand, wäre es sinnvoll einen Service zu machen, dass Bremsen etc auch wirklich ordentlich arbeiten. Kann der Verkäufer dir nicht belegen, dass er das hat machen lassen - runterhandeln und machen lassen (oder bei entsprechender Begangung selber machen). Vorher bei nem Bikehändler der Wahl mal nachfragen, was das kostet. 
b) Wie gesagt, es kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Für mich wär's überhaupt nichts, weil mir (für meinen Einsatzbereich) weder die Geometrie noch die Komponenten taugen - aber für Schotter- und Waldwege sollten auch die Bremsen und Gabel ausreichen. Beurteilen kannst das nur du, wenn du's ausprobierst
c) PROBEFAHREN: Bringt nichts, wenn du glaubst, ein Schnäppchen zu machen aber unglücklich bist, weil du Rückenschmerzen von der Sitzhaltung bekommst oder dich sonstwie nicht wohlfühlst.


----------



## Silvie (18. Juni 2016)

danke...super ausführliche Erklärung...hab mich eh schon fast in ein cube verliebt...allerdings könnte ich ein stevens haben wo paar sachen dabei sind, wie schutzbleche, getränkehalter und licht für 900... vom sitzen und fahren ziemlich ähnlich ...beide neu...allerdings hat das cube xt und das stevens slx und das cube ist nackig...;-)


----------



## Silvie (18. Juni 2016)

ihr seit super...


----------



## murmel04 (19. Juni 2016)

Na ja das was du zum Stevens dazubekommst sollte nicht ausschlaggebend sein .

Schutzbleche brachst du nicht wirklich.
Getränkehalter kosten nicht die Welt (außer irgendwelche Carbon Hightech Dinger )
Und Licht kommt es auch darauf an was es ist ..

Die 3 "Zugaben " sollten bitte nicht kaufentscheident sein. 
Nimm das was die besser gefällt sonst ärgerst du dich hinterher nur, und das andere schwirrt dir immer im Kopf rum.
Wenn du dich es ins Cube schon fast verliebt hast und es zu dir passt dann nimm es.


----------



## Silvie (19. Juni 2016)

habt ja recht...jetzt muss ich nur noch mein dogscooter an den man(n) bringen...dann steht mir bisschen mehr kapital zur verfügung


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2016)

Silvie schrieb:


> ...allerdings hat das cube xt und das stevens slx und das cube ist nackig...;-)


Die Qualität der Schaltung wird zum größten Teil von den *Schalthebeln* bestimmt.
Ob das Schaltwerk hinten XT oder SLX ist, ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvie (20. Juni 2016)

Cube Schalthebel  shimano deore sl-m610 rapidfire plus, stevens das gleiche nur ohne bezeichnug rapidfire plus ....hm....jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn es die gleichen Schalthebel sind, dann sind die auch gleich.
+1 fürs Cube.


----------



## michel77 (20. Juni 2016)

Das sind die gleichen, in manchen Ausstattungslisten stehen die ganzen "Technologienamen" drin, in anderen nicht. Entscheidend ist letztlich die genaue Modellbezeichnung. So haben diese Schalthebel eine eigene Klemmschelle, die gleichen für die Befestigung an den Shimano Bremsen heißen dann SL-M610-I. Das steht für Shift Lever Mountain Deore Ispec. Das Schaltwerk RD-M610 (für Rear Derailleur Mountain Deore) hat die Shadow Bauweise aber keine Dämpfung (Plus), das gleiche Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung heißt RD-M615. SGS steht für langen Käfig, GS für mittleren und SS für kurzen, den es für Deore nicht gibt.


----------



## Silvie (20. Juni 2016)

danke


----------

